# planning moving to san roque or la linea,any advice



## allykazam (Feb 18, 2010)

Me and my family,ar planning moving out in summer 2011,i am planning putting my daughter aged 12 to a school in gibralter,how would that work with living in san roque or la linea?do i have to put her to a spanish school?Any advice would be much appreciated.lane:


----------



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi, I am also a newbie, but I think you will find most of your answers in the Thread starting 'My Story' or Threads along the lines of 'Moving'
cheers 
Ray


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

allykazam said:


> Me and my family,ar planning moving out in summer 2011,i am planning putting my daughter aged 12 to a school in gibralter,how would that work with living in san roque or la linea?do i have to put her to a spanish school?Any advice would be much appreciated.lane:



Unless you are an actual resident of Gibraltar, if you want your daughter to go to a school there you have to pay - I think its about 1000€ a term!!!

At 12, she may well settle into a Spanish school, altho it may take a while for her to pick up the language!!

Jo xxx


----------



## allykazam (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks for your info


----------

